# Rental Wanted March 26 week



## pricecb1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking for week of March 26. Wyndham Panama City Beach. 2 BR if possible


----------



## chapjim (Feb 10, 2016)

pricecb1 said:


> Looking for week of March 26. Wyndham Panama City Beach. 2 BR if possible



Unless someone has to dump a week, a 2BR unit at PCB for $100/night would probably be a typo.  It is one of the more expensive Wyndham resorts.


----------

